# Detailer's Domain: Brings this one back to life - 05 Mercedes SL55



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2005 Mercedes SL55 (was a NYC car)
Requirements - get it back to NEW like condition

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf and Griots Orbital
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Aquartz
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Sonax Compound 5/5 - Coming Soon
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
Aquartz
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish

Interior
1Z ****pit 
1Z Plastic Deep Cleaner
1Z Leathercare
Sonax Upholstery and Carpet Cleaner
Griot's 3 inch Random Orbital Polisher

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Griot's 3 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior
Before

























































Cleaning up the mats with the Griots 3 inch and brush attachment









Vac

















50/50 shot of the leather - we cleaned them up with 1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner - take a look at all the dirt and oils removed.. returning the leather to a "like NEW' look and feel

























Afters

































Exterior

Wash/Decon/Autoscrub/Wheels/Tires/Engine









































































Engine 
Before









































After 









Nanoskin Autoscrub 
Lubricant prior to the Autoscrub

















Here is what we had in front of us

















































Paint Correction
The 50/50 shots will show it all

















































After compounding and polishing we ended up with this

















Pulled the wheels off to do a thorough cleaning - wheel wells cleaned and dressed, brake calipers cleaned and protected, wheel cleaned up and protected









Calipers before









































After caliper and wheel wells were taken care of

























BBS LM's were pretty dirty on the inside 

















Sonax Full Effect going to work

















Wheel Woolies for easy cleaning

















Cleaned up and dried - ready for the final touches and sealant









Testing Sonax Polymer Netshield on the BBS LM's









Ready to mount them back on 

















Exhaust tips (Optimum Metal Polish and Steel Wool #0000)
Before

















After









Exterior
Afters


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great Job Phil! :thumb:
Merc looks mint!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work

That last picture shows the car off perfectly


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work on a stunning car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent job! Thumbs up


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Sterling work gents, those rims are perfect for the car.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cracking work :thumb:


----------

